# Oregon Scenic bikeways



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Has anyone ridden ALL of the Oregon scenic bikeways? Did you do it over one summer or did you do it over the course of years? How was it? Would you ride it all again or just certain parts?


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just recently found out about these bikeways and they certainly look inviting don't they? I am hoping to do a couple this spring around the Portland area. Hope you get some feed back from somebody thats done them.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I am surprised that I haven't heard anything. I figured people from Oregon would have been all over this. 
The closest I have come was riding in the Gorge from Hood River to The Dalles. Beautiful ride. I am going to do it again this year for sure. I can't wait until they get the road completed from Cascade Locks to Hood River. I think they should make it a scenic bikeway too.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

A few years ago I took vacation in the John Day area to ride the Old West Scenic Bikeway. My favorite portion of it was the county road that runs nearly fifty miles along the middle fork of the John Day River - gorgeous scenery and extremely low traffic. On an October weekday I ran into about 2 cars an hour and on a weekend day it was up to about 4 cars an hour. The stretch or road from Long Creek to Kimberly was just a little busier but the other stretches were on moderately busy US highways. For folks used to more urban riding they were no big deal, for folks who only ride MUTs those latter might be a little scary. That is my sole experience on one of their scenic bikeways since they have made that designation.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Check out rideoregonride.com


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I have checked it out. I looking to see if anyone had ridden them. I started out wondering if anyone had ridden all of them. I still think they should make the Columbia River Gorge a part of this. Surprised they haven't yet.


----------

